# Nofap. Overall



## eduardkoopman (Dec 13, 2019)

I researched nofap ones. Years ago. Because I wanted to try celibacy for religuous reasons also. From the top of my head, this is reality on nofap.

It's *good*, to do (temporairely). If you are:
* addicted to porn;
* one faps alot (and can't diminish it);
* when the amount of fapping causes one to become lazy and demotivated and tired to such an extend that it affects one life too much;
* erectile disfunction due to fapping to much;
* one wants to practise controlling oneself more (aka, prefrontal cortex training);
* one needs motivation to chase women, because one wants a relationship;
* one faps and watches porn so much, as a way to cope with (social) anxiety causing one to be not social and withdrawn and "escape"-basically;
* one faps and watches porn so much, that one can't enjoy other fun (smaller) things in life anymore.
* breaking a habit that has to much negative consequences

As far as *testosterone levels *goes:
* A big peak at 7 days; then it goes pretty much back to baseline (maybe slightly above overall but not significant enough to be concerned).

*Good effects for a regular guy*, that has fapping and porn under control:
* If you aren't an excessive fapper. Or a porn addict. Then likely doing nofap will not have significant/noteworthy postive effects.

*Bad effects:*
* Depends on the person. But it can cause more low inhib. I had this a bit. More easily angry and irritated, causing a sense of overall lower inhib.
* Less relaxed, happy feeling. A feeling of lacking something, isn't nice.
* Immune system less and prostate cancer chance is (very small bit) higher. (Sex is good for immune-system overall.)
* Desperate vibe, desperate for pussy/sex. Causing to lower standards for women in looks and "personality". (I recall a guy on nofap going with a tripper woman, and letting her fuckup his life. because he got with her on nofap and desperate fro pussy/sex he went for/with her. Likely possibly would had not gone with her if he was less thristy_

*Bullshit claims*:
* super powers;
* becoming a pussy magnet
* increasing iq with 25 points
* re-use of nutrients in sperm recycling or whatever
* clear mind.


This guy, is true about nofap, I think. And a common process. I recall (I tried it around that time also). He was kinda addiacted before he started. With daily porn and fapping like 2 times per day. Which seems axcessive to me also.
Then after 6+ months of nofap; this he where he ended up. And later updates. Nofap is to extreme, for dudes that got porn and fapping decently under control.

The guy basicallly says. Addicted to excessive fapping and porn; on nofap he become a regular person again.


----------



## Tony (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 13, 2019)

Tony said:


>


----------



## john2 (Dec 13, 2019)

Good post, I agree with you on all of it.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 13, 2019)

Thinking about it. *It's NOT the fapping that matters.* *It's the excessive porn watching, that matters.*

Basically, for most who struggle in this aspect of life. The excessive porn watching, is most of the issue highly likely.
Likely, juts ofrget about the fapping part; and focus on the porn side (if one watches excessive amounts or times of it)

Because the excessive porn watching, may cause:

* Watching porn could shrink a part of the brain linked to pleasure. Which leads to needing more stimulus to experience pleasure. This might also run over to other aspects of life, that now a dude might not feel pleasure anymore from, becuase that part of the brain shrunk due to excessive porn watching. And pleasure is highly important to feel, as it is a motivation tool the mind uses
source: https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamapsychiatry/fullarticle/1874574



john2 said:


> Good post, I agree with you on all of it.


Thanks


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 13, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> I researched nofap ones. Years ago. Because I wanted to try celibacy for religuous reasons also. From the top of my head, this is reality on nofap.
> 
> It's *good*, to do (temporairely). If you are:
> * addicted to porn;
> ...



Why I get premature ejaculation when I do nofap?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 13, 2019)

weallburninhell said:


> Why I get premature ejaculation when I do nofap?


Body wants to release that. It's not ideal or very healthy for the body-health overall to never ejeculate.
Blue balls hurt for a reason.
For prostate healthy also to have frequent ejecculations. I dunno about how often is good. I assume once a week at minimum. More then once a day seems too much (over long period of time)


----------



## maxmendietta (Dec 13, 2019)

Bruh fapping fucks up your inmune system, not the other way, you get weaker after you fap. Its fucking logic lol. in the animal kingdom even some animals die after mating.


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 13, 2019)

maxmendietta said:


> Bruh fapping fucks up your inmune system, not the other way, you get weaker after you fap. Its fucking logic lol. in the animal kingdom even some animals die after mating.


so sex fuck ur immune system Huh


----------



## maxmendietta (Dec 13, 2019)

weallburninhell said:


> so sex fuck ur immune system Huh


it kind of weakens it for a short period of time. you're more prone to getting ill and you feel physically weaker after it


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 13, 2019)

> *Bad effects:*
> * Depends on the person. But it can cause more low inhib. I had this a bit. More easily angry and irritated, causing a sense of overall lower inhib.


isn't that exactly what having higher test levels does?


----------



## Dino Hamciaren (Dec 13, 2019)

Great post. End of no fap discussion.


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 13, 2019)

Good post, sort of what I thought too


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Dec 13, 2019)

Fuck I have been doing nofap for over 100 days, but I know that if I start fapping again I will do it at least once a day.
I have no moderation JFL


----------



## betamanlet (Dec 13, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> As far as *testosterone levels *goes:
> * A big peak at 7 days; then it goes pretty much back to baseline (maybe slightly above overall but not significant enough to be concerned).


It's not just about testosterone levels. Frequent masturbation lowers testosterone _utilization _[1], meaning that you make less use of whatever test there is present in your serum. Serum testosterone is practically meaningless in isolation. It will fluctuate from week to week. What matters is that the less you ejaculate, the more sensitive your androgen receptors will be.



eduardkoopman said:


> * Immune system less and prostate cancer chance is (very small bit) higher. (Sex is good for immune-system overall.)


Sex may be good for immune system, masturbation is not. There is nothing immunoboosting to liberal expulsion of androgens, prostaglandins, minerals and vitamins. All available research on prostate cancer is fundamentally self-contradictory. According to some studies, sexual activity in 20s and 30s increases the likelihood of developing prostate cancer [2]. Catholic priests also have lesser mortality from prostate cancer, likely due to practicing celibacy, since many other causes of mortality are increased in priests [3][4]



eduardkoopman said:


> * re-use of nutrients in sperm recycling or whatever


No, this is a real mechanism. Sperm that is not ejaculated will be absorbed [5] and the nutrients recycled [6]. Sperm also contains compounds that prolong lifespan, fight heart disease and prevent cancer [7], which means that all this excellent stuff contained in the sperm that you do not ejaculate will be harnessed by the body, offering significant health benefits. It is known that sperm, when absorbed through woman's vagina, has strong anti-depressant properties [8]. These same properties can be enjoyed by any man who retains their semen to the point of absorption, which is said to take around 2 months from the day of creation.



eduardkoopman said:


> * clear mind.





eduardkoopman said:


> * becoming a pussy magnet



To refer back to my first point, the more testosterone you are able to utilize, the better your cognition is [9} and the more sexually aggressive you are [10]. Since men can smell ovulating women [11], it is likely that women also can smell men with full balls.

In addition, masturbation is associated with lower psychological health and reproductive well-being[12].

[1]https://www.researchgate.net/profil...xual-Satiety-and-Brain-Androgen-Receptors.pdf
[2]https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19016689
[3]https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7242091/
[4]https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3405988
[5]https://www.doh.gov.ph/node/1297
[6]https://www.thenakedscientists.com/articles/questions/what-happens-sperm-isnt-ejaculated
[7]https://vitalrecord.tamhsc.edu/spermidine-rich-foods-may-prevent-liver-cancer-extend-lifespan/ ; https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5853099/
[8]https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12049024
[9]https://psychcentral.com/news/2011/03/14/testosterone-hormone-linked-to-higher-iq/24379.html
[10]https://academic.oup.com/jcem/article/89/6/2837/2870329
[11]https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/0956797609357733
[12]https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/14681994.2019.1677883


----------



## poonkiller9000 (Dec 13, 2019)

no fap will make you into a regular human, as an effect you will attract more women cuz ur not a weirdo and get a mate. then you have sex. thats the whole point of nofap.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 13, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> View attachment 192150


you are a walking facebook boomer lol

your username + AVI

horrible lol


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 13, 2019)

Nofap ≠ nosex


----------



## Bui (Dec 13, 2019)

When you fapp the body will automatically think it is good enough already. And that it doesn't need improvement to have sex.

But when you’re nofap, your body will tell you to improve itself Finding other productive shit to do other than watching porn.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 14, 2019)

maxmendietta said:


> Bruh fapping fucks up your inmune system, not the other way, you get weaker after you fap. Its fucking logic lol. in the animal kingdom even some animals die after mating.





weallburninhell said:


> so sex fuck ur immune system Huh





maxmendietta said:


> it kind of weakens it for a short period of time. you're more prone to getting ill and you feel physically weaker after it


This is the overall consensus and studies on masturbation and *Immune system* functioning; is that it's positive overall (if masturbation in normal/modersate amounts).








The health benefits of masturbation and why we should be talking about it


94% of men and 85% of women admit to masturbating




www.independent.co.uk





*_ "These findings demonstrate that components of the innate immune system are activated by sexual arousal and orgasm."_
study: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15316239

* "_Masturbation also improves immune functioning by increasing cortisol levels, which can regulate immune functioning in small doses. It can also reduce depression by increasing the amount of endorphins in the bloodstream."_



AutisticBeaner said:


> isn't that exactly what having higher test levels does?


That is true. The thing with the *testosterone levels *on no-fap. Is though. That testosterone increase the first 6 days slowly and steadily. So the first 6 days you get this benifit of higher testorsterone. Then on day 7, the testerone levels go through the roof, and increase alot.
Then after day 7, is quickly drops again; and then goes back to about/around the baseline (as day 3 orso). And stays there the time after, also. I recal reading a study from religuous people that said they were celibate for long time (years some of them). There testosterone.levels were on average just slightlly higher then regular people. Not a difference one would notice much.

For testosterone maxxing. It therefore seems to me, that fapping once every 7 days is most ideal.




study: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12659241 



poonkiller9000 said:


> no fap will make you into a regular human, as an effect you will attract more women cuz ur not a weirdo and get a mate. then you have sex. thats the whole point of nofap.


The thing is though. Why is some dude not a regular/normal person? Then he must be an excessive porn watcher or fapper or whatever. I mean, if fapping and porn watching is to an extend that it makes a person be/act abnormal; he obviously has a problem/addiction with it.
An dude that faps like 3 times per week and watches porn for like 30 minutes per week. Won't act or behave like a fucking wierdo because of that.

No-fap,is so extreme. And then nofapper compare. How a no-fapper does better then an addicted fapper-and-massive-porn-watcher.

Why does no-fappers; never compare themselfes with guys that fap like 2 times per week and watch a little bit of porn now and then??? I bet, there won't be a difference much. Likely that dude, is better off, because he is not so stressed out and anal about "I can't fap, it will break my streak".

I mean. It's okay to do no-fap. And try it out. But thay should not make shit claims such as, that a no-fapper will be more normal then a dude that faps 2x per week; and that a no-fapper attracts more women then a dude that faps 2x per week.
Obviously a no-fapper will do better with women, the when he was fapping and porn watching every day or multipule times per day. Because previously such dude was 100% unmotivated about sex irl; andthen on no-fap is likely very proactive, and chasing women, and being alert towards sexual opportunities or creating them.

I never seen an extreme no-fapper, become a slayer. Due to nofap.
The best change I've seen. Is an passive normie dude due to eccessive porn and fapping; going on no-fap becoming proactive at chasing chicks and now and then (with plenty effort) getting some sex.

Don't forget to add though. On extreme no-fap; plenty dudes also get very desperate vibe like. Like this dude I recall on nofap, getting so desperate to ending up with anutthead stripper woman letting her fuck up his life. He was normally, a guy with more standards for women. Maybe it would had been better for him, if he chose instead of no-fap like 2x per week fap schedule.



Bui said:


> When you fapp the body will automatically think it is good enough already. And that it doesn't need improvement to have sex.
> 
> But when you’re nofap, your body will tell you to improve itself Finding other productive shit to do other than watching porn.


I agree, overall with this. It's mainly the brain and hormones; sending these signals.
You likely won't be much happier though, then a dude that faps like 2x per week. Because the hormonal push to improve, is often not comfortable or enjoyable. Therefore I think, it's overall (in balance) to also have occassional times of release and relax. To unwind. But that is my personal opinion.



betamanlet said:


> It's not just about testosterone levels. Frequent masturbation lowers testosterone _utilization _[1], meaning that you make less use of whatever test there is present in your serum. Serum testosterone is practically meaningless in isolation. It will fluctuate from week to week. What matters is that the less you ejaculate, the more sensitive your androgen receptors will be.
> 
> 
> Sex may be good for immune system, masturbation is not. There is nothing immunoboosting to liberal expulsion of androgens, prostaglandins, minerals and vitamins. All available research on prostate cancer is fundamentally self-contradictory. According to some studies, sexual activity in 20s and 30s increases the likelihood of developing prostate cancer [2]. Catholic priests also have lesser mortality from prostate cancer, likely due to practicing celibacy, since many other causes of mortality are increased in priests [3][4]
> ...


High IQ post. If I find interest in this subject matter, or people that like to know alot about this. These are good reads, likely.

What I don't understand.

The overall consensus I get from health industry/doctors; is always that masturbation is OVERALL healthy. Like they say often, there are benifits and downsides (as you showed above). But overall, the benifits are equal or a little bit greater then the downsides.
Do you agree on that overall consensus? (assuming ofcourse it's a dude that doesn't fap daily and porn binges daily. But more like a regular pattern of like 2x per week fap)


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Dec 14, 2019)

what about no DN?


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 14, 2019)

cabergoline is better.


----------



## bassfreak (Dec 14, 2019)

Fap itself is not bad ofc if u are alone , lot of fap plus porn is deadly for your mental health and fries ur neurotransmitters


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 14, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> This is the overall consensus and studies on masturbation and *Immune system* functioning; is that it's positive overall (if masturbation in normal/modersate amounts).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So monday fap is the best?


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 14, 2019)

just tell me this, I am gymcelling rn. Will fapping affect gains? like 2-3 times a day, maybe 4.


----------



## ArabIncel (Dec 14, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> just tell me this, I am gymcelling rn. Will fapping affect gains? like 2-3 times a day, maybe 4.



Lol you’re trolling right? About the 2-4 times a day


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 14, 2019)

diggbicc said:


> just tell me this, I am gymcelling rn. Will fapping affect gains? like 2-3 times a day, maybe 4.


I think so, this will hinder gains. I have no proof to recite, but it's how I feel about it.
I recall, ejeculation causes Zinc to be lost (temporairy, also dependant on intake). Zinc is important for muscle building, also. When you jack it this much, likely your Zinc will be very low. And you can't eat your way back, quick enough to have good Zinc.
Also, testosterone will be down for a couple of hours after ejeculation. I assume testosterone is needed for muscle building also. When you ejeculate 3 times per day, then you are nearly all the time running on low testosterone levels.

WTF, 2-3-4 times per day??? You gotta be a porn watcher, right?? Because why/how are you that horny to want to jack it that often per day. If my assumption is correct. Cut out porn, for a couple of weeks. Completly. And see what happens to your fapping frequency.


weallburninhell said:


> So monday fap is the best?


The day don't matter, obviously. It's the amount of days in between them ejeculations. When it comes to testtosterone levels.


Dyorotic2 said:


> cabergoline is better.


This is legit way, for recovering porn addicts to recover quicker? (i never heard about this one)


obesecel said:


> what about no DN?


No idea what this means


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 14, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> isn't that exactly what having higher test levels does?



nope, there isn't much difference in aggression between normal and high T levels.

High aggression is just a sign of high C


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 14, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> nope, there isn't much difference in aggression between normal and high T levels.
> 
> High aggression is just a sign of high C


Colesterol?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 14, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> Colesterol?



cortisol


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 14, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> cortisol


Oh yea that's what I meant, the stress homone


----------



## forwardgrowth (Dec 14, 2019)

betamanlet said:


> It's not just about testosterone levels. Frequent masturbation lowers testosterone _utilization _[1], meaning that you make less use of whatever test there is present in your serum. Serum testosterone is practically meaningless in isolation. It will fluctuate from week to week. What matters is that the less you ejaculate, the more sensitive your androgen receptors will be.
> 
> 
> Sex may be good for immune system, masturbation is not. There is nothing immunoboosting to liberal expulsion of androgens, prostaglandins, minerals and vitamins. All available research on prostate cancer is fundamentally self-contradictory. According to some studies, sexual activity in 20s and 30s increases the likelihood of developing prostate cancer [2]. Catholic priests also have lesser mortality from prostate cancer, likely due to practicing celibacy, since many other causes of mortality are increased in priests [3][4]
> ...


such a good poster 👏


----------



## diggbicc (Dec 14, 2019)

ArabIncel said:


> Lol you’re trolling right? About the 2-4 times a day


no


----------



## LowTierNormie (Dec 14, 2019)

I don't feel any pleasure in my dick, and I probably haven't had a real orgasm in years (even when having sex or getting BJ).
Would nofap help me? Maybe I have killed my dick fron fapping too much


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 14, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> I probably haven't had a real orgasm in years (even when having sex or getting BJ).
> Would nofap help me?


WTF. You are still young, right? And you have not other things that fuck up libido (like being 100 kilo overweight)?
In that case. Do, nofap also. Give the downstairs department a rest. No porn and nofap, for at least 1 full week. Then see what happens. You should feel improvement in 1 week, I assume.


----------



## betamanlet (Dec 14, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> What I don't understand.
> 
> The overall consensus I get from health industry/doctors; is always that masturbation is OVERALL healthy. Like they say often, there are benifits and downsides (as you showed above). But overall, the benifits are equal or a little bit greater then the downsides.
> Do you agree on that overall consensus? (assuming ofcourse it's a dude that doesn't fap daily and porn binges daily. But more like a regular pattern of like 2x per week fap)



I think notions of "overall healthiness" are too vague to convey any meaning. Having said that, ejaculating during sex twice a week sounds like a reasonable frequency that should not negatively affect the life of a healthy male. Even many schools of ancient Taoists, who were deep enough into semen retention as to empirically study it for over multiple millennia, believed that a 20 year old male could safely ejaculate every 3-4 days, a 30 year old male once a week, and so on. However, when it comes to masturbating, my experience is that it is more a question of what you can get away with rather than what is healthy. I have seen no compelling evidence for the alleged health benefits of masturbation.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 14, 2019)

betamanlet said:


> I think notions of "overall healthiness" are too vague to convey any meaning. Having said that, ejaculating during sex twice a week sounds like a reasonable frequency that should not negatively affect the life of a healthy male. Even many schools of ancient Taoists, who were deep enough into semen retention as to empirically study it for over multiple millennia, believed that a 20 year old male could safely ejaculate every 3-4 days, a 30 year old male once a week, and so on. However, when it comes to masturbating, my experience is that it is more a question of what you can get away with rather than what is healthy. I have seen no compelling evidence for the alleged health benefits of masturbation.



it's not much, or alot. on the health benifits, what I'm about to share.

Often they mention something about it lowering stress for a bit/while). And because long stress is unhealthy, they deem it healthy.

And I recll these things:
*_ "These findings demonstrate that components of the innate immune system are activated by sexual arousal and orgasm."_
study: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15316239
I must say this is not 100% direct proff, but kinda indirect.

* "_Masturbation also improves immune functioning by increasing cortisol levels, which can regulate immune functioning in small doses. It can also reduce depression by increasing the amount of endorphins in the bloodstream."_ 
study links;








Immunomodulation by human seminal plasma: a benefit for spermatozoon and pathogen?


Abstract. The immunosuppressive effect of human seminal plasma and its implications for sperm survival are reviewed. Human semen contains high concentrations of




academic.oup.com












Seminal plasma components stimulate interleukin-8 and interleukin-10 release - PubMed


Human seminal plasma has potent anti-inflammatory properties which are thought to confer a survival advantage to the spermatozoa within the hostile female genital tract. In contrast, a profound pro-inflammatory leukocytosis has been observed post-coitus in animals and humans. Whether components...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## betamanlet (Dec 14, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> it's not much, or alot. on the health benifits, what I'm about to share.
> 
> Often they mention something about it lowering stress for a bit/while). And because long stress is unhealthy, they deem it healthy.
> 
> ...


Consider this: cortisol is a stress hormone. Anything that boosts cortisol is not going to lower stress. Since the point of stress is to protect the body, it is natural that a higher endogenous cortisol level activates the immune system. Have a look at what other effects cortisol has and decide for yourself if a mild boost in immunofunction is worth the price (for ex. reduction in collagen synthesis).


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2019)

betamanlet said:


> Consider this: cortisol is a stress hormone. Anything that boosts cortisol is not going to lower stress. Since the point of stress is to protect the body, it is natural that a higher endogenous cortisol level activated the immune system. Have a look at what other effects cortisol has and decide for yourself if a mild boost in immunofunction is worth the price (for ex. reduction in collagen synthesis).


ur avi looks like @cocainecowboy avi


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 14, 2019)

Tony said:


> ur avi looks like @cocainecowboy avi


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## betamanlet (Dec 14, 2019)

Tony said:


> ur avi looks like @cocainecowboy avi


Yeah I can see how that'd confuse some chinese facial recognition AI.


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2019)

betamanlet said:


> Yeah I can see how that'd confuse some chinese facial recognition AI.


----------

